# Raw bones for little dogs



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

What would be the best kind of raw bones to get at the grocery store for a chihuahua and pom to help keep their teeth clean?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

workingdog said:


> What would be the best kind of raw bones to get at the grocery store for a chihuahua and pom to help keep their teeth clean?



I would say probably chicken wings..


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 22, 2008)

Chicken wings, thighs, drumsticks, bone-in breasts ... they might not be able to completely wipe out a drumstick but they should be able to eat about half the bone and all the meat.


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

I don't have to worry about them choking on the bones ? Ever since i was a kid i heard people say you cant feed dogs chicken bones. (old wise tale) You would think that the bones in a chicken wing would choke little dogs. How often do you think they should get raw bones to keep their teeth clean? I already read your mind RawFedDogs.lol. but i'm not sure i could feed raw and do it right(giving them everything they need)


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

workingdog said:


> I don't have to worry about them choking on the bones ? Ever since i was a kid i heard people say you cant feed dogs chicken bones. (old wise tale) You would think that the bones in a chicken wing would choke little dogs. How often do you think they should get raw bones to keep their teeth clean? I already read your mind RawFedDogs.lol. but i'm not sure i could feed raw and do it right(giving them everything they need)


it isn't just the bones that clean it is the meat too. no...they shouldn't have any issues with the bones if they are raw and not thawed in the microwave. As for frequency..I don't know...make start with once a week and see how it goes?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

It's going to be pretty hard to get bones small enough for them without having some meat on them. And you must NEVER cook a bone that is fed to the dog. Cooking bones causes them to splinter, the dangerous part of feeding bones to dogs....so always raw bones only.

Before I started feeding a raw diet to my little dogs full time I bought chicken wings for them to keep their teeth clean. If you feel unsure about their ability to chew them down then just give them the wing tips, the part humans don't eat because there's really nothing on them, the part you usually break off when you make a pot of chicken wing appetizers. I gave them chicken wing tips weekly, then every few days as I gained confidence that they were fine with it. The little bit of meat and skin on the wing tips will not hurt your dogs. And you can make chicken wings for the humans with the meaty part of the wings! When/if you feel more cmfortable you can feed the dogs a whole wing and see how they do with it.

And don't be disturbed if your dogs seem to gag or cough while eating the wings. It is normal for them to bring something back up if they have not chewed it well enough. Also, I feed my dogs their raw food out on the patio and then hose it off when they're done...no raw chicken on the kitchen floor. 

I think you will be surprised at how well your dogs like chicken wings.


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks. I will be picking up some chicken wings next time i'm in town and who know's this might be the frist step to feeding raw. That is what i would really like to do but i'm taking baby steps.


----------



## Britni (Oct 3, 2008)

Raw bones are one of the best ways to keep your dog’s teeth healthy and tartar free. Although rumors say that bones are hazardous for dogs to eat, the truth is that only cooked bones can cause an injury to a dog. After a bone has been cooked, it becomes brittle and able to splinter into sharp pieces which can hurt your dog during digestion. Raw bones are more flexible and are also more likely to break without leaving sharp edges. Poultry bones have a large source of nutrients that would be beneficial for your dog. Poultry bones are also thin enough to allow your dog to completely chew and swallow the bone.
----------------
Britni


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

When Molly was smaller, I worried that she wouldn't be able to handle the larger bones I had been giving Esther.

Then I remembered her running across the yard with the 8-pound sledge I had foolishly set down.


----------

